# Seattle area e36 drivers meet on Oct 12th



## RedmondRocket (Mar 24, 2003)

E36 Picnic Announced for those 92 thru 99 daily driver Bimmers&#8230;For Seattle area e36 Bimmers&#8230;

We are trying to establish a SIG (Special Interest Group) for those highly prized Bimmers from the e36 chassis years. The plan will be for the SIG to bring together these cars , most of which are the Bimmer you are currently using as your daily driver that you are driving, modding and tracking today. The first function will be a copy of the well known and well attended e30 picnic and Show and Shine but of course held for those e36 M3 cars from 1995 thru 1999, and the entire e36 3 series line of convertibles and sedans 92 thru 99.

So bring your e36 M3, or e36 3 series sedan or convertible to Newcastle Beach Park on Sunday October 12th just off exit 9 of the 405 Freeway at the Newcastle exit. Let's see if we can save just one day of sunshine from this glorious summer for our first e36 M Power Picnic and Show and Shine.

Quite a number of these cars have been substantially modded from CAI's to being supercharged and several will be in attendence so that you can compare the CAI's to SC mods from the different tuners.

Picnic will be Sunday October 12th from 11am till 3pm and will most likely include a parade/drive at the end of the event. Entry fee will be $10 per car which will include a lunch for the driver. We intend to have sub sandwiches and sodas available for all for $5 each sub and soda.

Although event will be held "Rain or Shine" it is completely outdoors so the only cover we can offer is your friend's EZ Up pop up cover&#8230;so bring your umbrella and leave your trailers and garage queens at home because these are the fast Bimmers that you see pass you on the freeway and but you can never catch them to look over their Fikse's or BBS RX's or SSR
Comp's.

We will be attempting to set a World's Record for assembling the largest quantity in one place of the most elusive of all e36 cars&#8230; the e36 M3 LTW's&#8230;.those special model lightweight race cars always white with the flag dappled rear haunches.

If you are an e36 driver who thinks this is a good idea and is willing to offer some set up time or help parking cars please contact Marty below. E36 Picnic, Sunday Oct 12th, 11 to 3pm, Newcastle Beach Park in Bellevue exit 9 off the 405 Fwy.

Contact person is: SIG Coordinator Martin Hovenkotter
At either [email protected] or,
cell ph (425) 301 4936


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

RedmondRocket said:


> We will be attempting to set a World's Record for assembling the largest quantity in one place of the most elusive of all e36 cars&#8230; the e36 M3 LTW's&#8230;.those special model lightweight race cars always white with the flag dappled rear haunches.


That should be pretty interesting to see how many you get. I know there's a few up in that area.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Roland just sold his LTW to a guy on the East Coast so that's one less one in the state. AND Scott is "stealing" another pseudo LTW from us...   :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> Roland just sold his LTW to a guy on the East Coast so that's one less one in the state. AND Scott is "stealing" another pseudo LTW from us...   :thumbup:


One less (kind of since it's a pseudo) for your event, but one more for next year's b'fest :thumbup:


----------

